# Lake Snowden Crappies



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wanted to share some info. I've been catching some nice crappies 9-14 inches around the bays near the maintenance garage. I have been catching them in 8-10fow about 7 feet down. They seem to start up around 4:30pm and hit well until about 7:30 on nights they have been hitting. This has been the pattern for the last two weeks now and I've been pretty consistent. Catching them on minnows. Ice conditions range from 6-10 inches of good ice lakewide. Only open water i've noticed is over by the dam overflow to the spillway. Found some great spots out there. I have been about the only person out the whole time. Been hoping to see some other guys out there to give me a better idea of where the fish are on the lake. Just moved down here last year and I'm looking to hook up with some fellow hardwater fans. I've really been trying hard to get on some of the big blue gills I was catching this past summer. Did manage about a 10" redear last night with about 15 nice crappies and a #2 channel cat all on minnies!


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

where in that area do you get minnows? curious for fishing this spring.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

usually the only place with them in the winter down there is the baitshop up off of lake logan. its either that or trap them this time of year


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

sounds good.... i knew that bait shop was there, but wasn't sure if there was one closer to athens. thanks for the help.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Downs bait is the place. 385-7722. Just dont tell them Mike sent you.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Howdy Mastercatman good deal. I think I saw one person on snowden since we have had good ice. I work over in the Albany/Athens area. We have been fishing lake Rupert, Lake Alma, and a Farm Pond over this way. Alma's been good for multi-species. Rupert is 5 minutes, too bad it is the dead sea,lol. We caught maybe 10 fish between four of us last sunday over there. Two weeks ago sunday we had a great bluegill/farmpond trip.

I'm game for a Snowden Ice trip and possibly a Fox Lake trip too? You ever ice fish Fox??? Small , but long lake with lots of brush. Gotta be some crappies there too. Check your PM for my cell #.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Peon and I will be out there tomorrow.

Saw three guys out there today.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Peon, Bailey(my son) and myself hit Snowden yesterday morning. As we were walking out on the ice we met "Eel Boy" as he was pulling in a nice 13 inch crappie. We fished with Phil for a while, and Fishing Ohio come out to join us. After Phil left, a couple college students come out and joined us. One was MarbleEye and I can't remember the others OGF name.

Had a good time on the ice with a nice mixed bag....lots of small gills, a couple perch, a couple bass, a couple catfish, and some slab crappie. I have some pics to post. Bailey my 9 year old got his first ice-gills. MarbleEye had the nicest crappie of the day(14 inches) on my rod, while I was checking a tip-up.

Unless we freeze up again, I would guess that this was our last ice trip this winter. We lost 1 inch while we were out there. The edges were very tricky coming off at night. Stayed until about 6pm hoping for the late crappie bite, but it never happened. Did get a couple channel cats right before dark on the beach.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

The reason why there was no night bites is because peon scared the fish away when he started talking about his "fishmaster".


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishing is life.... not sure how I did'nt remember that.

Hard to tell what you will hear when you are fishing with Travis.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

It was nice meeting you, maybe next year we will fish Fox lake on the ice? I would love to see what fox lake has in it.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

It was good fishing with everyone on Saturday. I bet that we caught 100+ fish counting all of the small gills.


----------

